# Strange bird spotted this morning (for dog lovers only)



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

After the recent cold snap the birds have been struggling to find food so Sharon put some bread out for them on the garden table.

We were surprised to see a black and tan furry bird with lots of sharp teeth helping itself to the bread this morning :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: A very strange bird indeed could be Prehistoric.....Perhaps a 
Terrier..Dactyl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Clever aren't they :lol: (That's what I love about dogs :roll: )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a 'Gannet' to me.

Ray.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Made me laugh :lol: 

They are soooo greedy, aren't they? I also think they eat it just so the birds don't get it :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh I just love it  

Jabulile is the same, luckily she cannot get up to the bird table. As soon as we put food out for the birds she is constantly whinging to go out!! Straight to the bird table to see what has been dropped :wink: She only stops whinging to go out when the food has gone! Funny how they seem to know.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cheeky monkey! :lol: :lol: 

I bet if you put it in her food bowl she would say "you must be joking!"


----------

